# One year ago today



## yancy (Aug 29, 2005)

Some pictures form DEC 1 2006








a car stuck on the curb across the street


----------



## zim bob (Sep 8, 2007)

damn dawg thats some snow hopefully getting some tomorrow into monday they are saying we could get up to a foot. i think thats enought to plow. haha


----------



## yancy (Aug 29, 2005)

we had almost 10in over night when if my memory serves me correct they were calling for 3-5in. that much in one night is very rare in Macomb, IL. My boss said he had not seen that much snow in such a short amount of time in years they even closed down the university for the first time in 20 years 7 of their busses got stuck in 2 hours. would have been a great day to plow in my truck but it was sitting over an hour away:crying: but at least I got to plow for another guy.


----------



## zim bob (Sep 8, 2007)

well the total went down here to about 4-8 inches now in my area. well lets hope all this snow keeps coming cuz i want to make some good money for the spring and for a new truck. and maybe a 1968 camaro SS that would be soo nice.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

A year ago today we were all wondering when teh hell it was going to think about snowing. 

We were still wondering the same thing 10 months ago.


----------

